# problema configurazione bluetooth

## simone-27

Ho seguito questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml, sono arrivato ad avviare il bluetooth dando

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth start
```

mi da il seguente output

```
 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting sdpd ...                                                  [ !! ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported                  [ ok ]
```

quale puo essere il problema?

----------

## simone-27

nessuno che mi sa dare una mano??  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> nessuno che mi sa dare una mano?? 

 

ad occhio è un problema di kernel. non ti so dire di più perché non possiedo un bluetooth.

trattandosi di un problema non strettamente inerente a gentoo, in questi casi, è meglio fare una ricerchina su google.

----------

## IlGab

Suggerirei un

```
Networking  --->

<M>   Bluetooth subsystem support  --->

<M>   RFCOMM protocol support
```

Nel kernel.

----------

## simone-27

Ho scoperto che dando

```
modprobe rfcomm
```

e poi

```
/etc/init.d/bluetooth start
```

si avvia senza dare problemi, come fare perche si avvii dall accensione?

ho provato con

```
echo "rfcomm" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel
```

ma comunque al riavvio bisogna ridare

```
modprobe rfcomm
```

Idee?Grazie.

----------

## skypjack

Se ti serve sempre e comunque, hai pensato che potresti inglobarlo nel kernel??

----------

## simone-27

si ok, ma io ho semplicemente seguito la guida e c' era scritto di configurare cosi

```
Networking --->

<*> Bluetooth subsystem support  --->

--- Bluetooth subsystem support

<M>   L2CAP protocol support

<M>   SCO links support

<M>   RFCOMM protocol support

[*]     RFCOMM TTY support

<M>   BNEP protocol support

[*]     Multicast filter support

[*]     Protocol filter support

<M>   HIDP protocol support

Bluetooth device drivers  --->

<M> HCI USB driver

[*]   SCO (voice) support

<M> HCI UART driver

[*]   UART (H4) protocol support

[*]   BCSP protocol support

[*]   Transmit CRC with every BCSP packet

<M> HCI BCM203x USB driver

<M> HCI BPA10x USB driver

<M> HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver

(The four drivers below are for PCMCIA Bluetooth devices and will only

show up if you have also selected PCMCIA support in your kernel.)

<M> HCI DTL1 (PC Card) driver

<M> HCI BT3C (PC Card) driver

<M> HCI BlueCard (PC Card) driver

<M> HCI UART (PC Card) device driver

(The driver below is intended for HCI Emulation software.)

<M> HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver

(Move back three levels to Device Drives and then check if USB is

enabled. This is required if you use a Bluetooth dongle, which are mostly USB

based.)

USB support  --->

<*> Support for Host-side USB

--- USB Host Controller Drivers

<M> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

[ ]   Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ]   Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*> OHCI HCD support

<*> UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support

< > SL811HS HCD support
```

Secondo te integro nel kernel solo rfcomm oppure tutto cio che riguarda il bluetooth?

----------

## Ic3M4n

echo "rfcomm" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6   :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Strano comportamento, con udev i moduli per le periferiche dovrebbere essere caricati autonomamente senza necessita' di aggiungerli ad autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## simone-27

infatti ad esempio il modulo nvidia lo carica automaticamente udev....non capisco perche questo bisogna metterlo in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6!!

----------

## IlGab

RFCOMM è un protocollo e non un driver di periferica

```
RFCOMM provides connection oriented stream transport.  RFCOMM

support is required for Dialup Networking, OBEX and other Bluetooth

applications.
```

----------

## skypjack

Infatti, non credo che udev tiri su il detto modulo perchè non riguarda una periferica in particolare e il suo funzionamento in senso stretto, ma un funzionamento più "di alto livello", direi (sbaglio?). Ergo, o lo carichi a mano o lo integri nel Kernel. Dipende che uso ne devi fare, se tutte le volte che accendi il pc ne hai bisogno, non vedo perchè no!!

----------

